# Drive Replacement



## harey (Nov 13, 2002)

Hi Guys,

My second TiVo drive is about to bite the dust, and I would like some recommends on a replacement. I've got a backup of the contents, so what new harddisk would you recommend; it needs to be above 120Gb?

Also, if the drive holds out, I guess it's possible to take the contents onto the new drive, as the backup doesn't contain any recorded programmes, which I would like to keep....

Thanks
Chris


----------



## Nebulous (Nov 28, 2005)

One that gets recommended regularly on this forum is the Samsung HA250JC. It's 250gb, very quiet and cool running. It believe it is specifically designed for PVR's. I've got two tivos with these drives in and can recommend them.
I don't know anything about Maxtor drives, although I think they have a longer warranty period.


----------



## harey (Nov 13, 2002)

Thanks, I heard there was a 137Gb limit; I guess this isn't true?

Cheers
Chris


----------



## Fred Smith (Oct 5, 2002)

There is but is you use the LBA48 kernal, it can be worked around. I leave it to others more experianced to explain.


----------



## Nebulous (Nov 28, 2005)

If you're not into DIY or don't have the time / patience, then you can purchase a pre-configured drive.

BlindLemon is one of local gurus on drive upgrades. :up:

He's too modest to advertise his services here, so pop along to http://www.tivoheaven.com/ and have a look.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Just for fairness and equality, there's also healeydave @ www.tivoland.com Well, we can't play favourites can we


----------



## Hunty (Nov 6, 2001)

Its that time again, tivo number 2 is showing signs that i need to replace the 400gb drive that has been there for 3 years.
I havent lloked for a while but I know most drives that were recommended have long been replaced.

Could someone recommend a good drive 400-500 gb that i can use to install in my Tivo.
Any recommendations on where to buy woudl also be appretiated

many thanks in advance


----------



## velocitysurfer1 (Sep 6, 2006)

I recently replace my drive with a 640GB WD Green WD6400AACS from misco which has given me over 140hrs at Mode 0. 

The only downside was that I had to buy a sata/ide adaptor - there are cheap ones on ebay which may or may not work with TiVo or more expensive ones which will work with TiVo (purchased from the usual places named above)


----------



## Milhouse (Sep 15, 2001)

I've bought several of the PATA to SATA converters for use with TiVos that I've rebuilt for family and friends, and all the transactions and converters have been fine.

Western Digital Green drives would be my choice too.


----------



## Hunty (Nov 6, 2001)

Thanks, are you saying i need one of these sata to ide devices now , becasue there are no suitable ide drives available.?


----------



## Milhouse (Sep 15, 2001)

Hunty said:


> Thanks, are you saying i need one of these sata to ide devices now , becasue there are no suitable ide drives available.?


No, you don't _need_ one of these SATA to IDE converters, however large capacity PATA drives (ie. capacities greater than 500GB) are becoming increasingly hard to come by in which case don't be put off by the fact that your TiVo only has a PATA (IDE) interface - just grab one of these SATA to IDE converters and mate it up with a cheap large capacity SATA drive (eg. 1TB 5400RPM Samsung drives, also a good choice).

Just one word of caution - the power conductors on the back of these SATA to IDE adapters are fully exposed so anyone using one of these don't do what I did and nudge the circuit board against the back of the drive while the TiVo is powered up or you'll short the power against the metal drive case causing a TiVo reboot and the drive to go bananas (no obvious permanent damage though!) I subsequently put some electrical tape across the back of the drive case to avoid an inadvertent short circuit in future.


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

Don't buy a *Western Digital IDE* drive though,
current firmware means they are incompatible with tivo's IDE controller.
The tivo just won't see the drive.

Western Digital SATA drives are fine though, and in are in fact recommended for tivo use,
particularly the Green series.


----------



## jeremy Parsons (Jan 6, 2002)

I use the 750GB WD drives in my tivos and they are excellent , I believe they now only come in 1TB size , expect to need a cachecard if you are going to fill it up.

Interestingly the 120GB Samsung drives in my second TiVo have exceeded the life of Tivo1's Second and third replacements (120Gb maxstor to 200GB samsung's to 750GB WD Green power) and have remained as my oldest drives (almost 4 years continuous usage)

Once you go over about 400GB if storage tivo becomes very slow when you have around 300 recorded programmes even with a cachecard


----------



## jeremy Parsons (Jan 6, 2002)

I bought the SATA to IDE converted reccomended here and had no issues with it


----------



## Hunty (Nov 6, 2001)

Can you give me the link to the recommended SATA to IDE converter please

Many thanks


----------



## Fred Smith (Oct 5, 2002)

What's wrong with the link in post 9?


----------



## Hunty (Nov 6, 2001)

got one of these and I cant get it to work, tivo doesn't recognize the drive, although the PC did recognize it and I was able to get the software onto the disk


----------



## Fred Smith (Oct 5, 2002)

Hunty said:


> got one of these and I cant get it to work, tivo doesn't recognize the drive, although the PC did recognize it and I was able to get the software onto the disk


Well I have one working in my TiVo. In fact I think I was the first person to suggest that one, then Blindlemon started selling then so I think you can take it that they work.

Maybe it's the HDD you are using there are reports about various drives both SATA and PATA types not working with TiVo.


----------



## JPP (Oct 16, 2007)

I am trying to find somewhere to purchase a replacement HDD for my TiVo. It failed before Christmas and I've been looking since then without success. I've previously used Tivo Heaven for past upgrades, but have not received any reply to my e-mails. Tivo Central and Tivoland are not answering the phone or e-mails either. Does anyone know if any of these are still trading?


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

Still trading here @ www.tivocentral.co.uk 

Due to snow haven't been able to get into the office (phone line) everyday, but online orders have continued as normal.


----------

